# No logon box



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Every time I scroll this new site it jitters and spends 30 seconds uploading more information, it then hangs, I suspect this newer site requires higher plug-in levels than the previous site. Also I do not have the logon box at all, I had to click on add new link to logon

IE6


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Out of interest, why are you still using IE6?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Even more to the point, why are you using ie at all?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Work laptop. Not my option


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Even more to the point, why are you using ie at all?


lol, so true.

Sucks your work is running such a slow system tho.

Tell your boss you need an up to date pc ...for personal reasons.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can't you update to IE 8? Why would that be a problem for your employers?

Funny how you're being locked down to IE really, we get encouraged to use other browsers. IE is so insecure the German government have encouraged people to stop using it too.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Can't you update to IE 8? Why would that be a problem for your employers?
> 
> Funny how you're being locked down to IE really, we get encouraged to use other browsers. IE is so insecure the German government have encouraged people to stop using it too.


I work for a global company employing tens of thousands of people, luckily I am an admin so can work around this, my comment was just so UKM are aware this could be a potential issue to others, don't knock IE 6 we have computers on this network still running DOS


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

booosh - unable to navigate with IE6 had to switch to chrome


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrew Jacks said:


> don't knock IE 6 we have computers on this network still running DOS


Don't take it personally mate  I was only pointing out a well known issue with IE. IE has a habit of displaying things wrong also.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Oops did it come across as being a little Larry Grayson, not sure why you stop with IE, Microsoft has massive problems


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Microsoft has massive problems


Damn straight. When I switched to Ubuntu I never looked back as far as development/productivity, I can work twice as fast and everything actually works.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm sorry, we can't fully support IE6. That browser is now almost decade old and is riddled with issues.

L


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lorian said:


> That browser is now almost decade old and is riddled with issues.
> 
> L


 :lol: :lol: Good move, don't get involved!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

lol i was just goner post a thread asking where the lon on box was ha ha

obvously these ancient work computers need updating


----------

